# Mimi came home 1year ago today



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

We could not be happier with our little Mimi! A year ago today, I found her at a local shelter and I knew she was the one for me! I picked up DH from work, took him over, and he agreed. She came home that night.

Mimi was just about a year old when we rescued her but looked just like a puppy. We were new at having a dog, but Mimi's done great our first year and she is part of the family, going everywhere we go.

I owe so much to all of you that have shared and laughed throughout the year. Thank you to your encouragement along the way and all the advice you have given us.

ENJOY SOME MIMI PHOTOS!
Bringing her home.









First Christmas









Mimi's first Groom









Mimi sleeping










Hanging out for the weekend









Happy dog!









After playing....









:biggrin1: :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love the picture show! Happy anniversary, Mimi and family! She looks so bright and happy, along with cute!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How she's blossomed with the love and care. It's a joy to see. Happy anniversary.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

What a doll! She looks so happy. I am so glad she found a wonderful forever home.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats! I love the "happy dog" photo - she's so cute!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

"Hanging out for the weekend" and "Happy Dog" How adorable! Do you think my boys would mind if I put bows in their hair?! Too Cute! Happy Anniversary to the both of you!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Cute pics! I love the one with the pink barrettes....
So glad she has worked out with your family.
She is one lucky dog to have found such a good home!!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

You have done well by her. She looks very content and relaxed while she is sleeping. No bad dreams.

Vicki and Babaloo


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Mimi is ADORABLE!!!! So happy you found each other : )


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Elizabeth these pictures brought tears to my eye's. You can see the fear and sadness in her eye's disapear more and more in each picture, seeing it turning to love in happyness is so touching, her eye's and smile say it all. Hugs to you both.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Mimi is a doll. My favorite picture is the one with her hair in pink barrettes. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea she was a rescue. She looked so sad, scared and neglected in the very first pic when you took her home. She has transformed into a little dog that looks so much more happy and confident. She's beautiful - what a great job you have done with her!
Gina


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mimi you are too adorable for words!!!!!!!!
I wish you lived closer-I think you and Pixie would be BFF's!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy Gotcha Birthday...*...

Mimi is a very beautiful and lucky girl,


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you guys!!!

We are truly happy... 

She has her yearly trip to the vet this Friday. Woohoo!! and while she's there, she'll get groomed. More pictures to come soon!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I adore her and her little tongue hanging out.
You are all so good with each other, I can see that from the pics!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Mimi is precious and looks like a joy to have! Happy 1st "birthday" Mimi!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

She is a beautiful girl! Love the pigtails : )


----------

